# Nocturne in 4'33''



## cimirro (Sep 6, 2016)

Well, yes, it is not 4'33''
but if 4'33'' is not too much time to be in silence, it is also not bad for listening to some music

I just received the cover for my next 2 CDs, this is the first one, with my own compositions and here is my Fourth Nocturne Op.26 for piano solo






This is my 4'57'' 

hope you enjoy
All the best
Artur Cimirro


----------



## eugeneonagain (May 14, 2017)

I did enjoy, that chromatic descent in the high register at 3 minutes something after the frenzied arpeggios. Jazz-influenced nocturne, one for a night of passion rather than just sipping cocktails. :tiphat: Nice work.


----------



## cimirro (Sep 6, 2016)

eugeneonagain said:


> I did enjoy, that chromatic descent in the high register at 3 minutes something after the frenzied arpeggios. Jazz-influenced nocturne, one for a night of passion rather than just sipping cocktails. :tiphat: Nice work.


Thank you for your words
Actually I'm quite impressed that you mention "jazz-influenced" since I do not listen to Jazz and I do not fell myself interested in jazz normally.
I made a big research around Jazz in my student days and lost the interest.
But i understand it is your impression. Thank you for sharing these words here


----------



## millionrainbows (Jun 23, 2012)

Nice music, and nice playing, artur! Thank you for sharing this, and I promise to get some of your music on CDs.
You have a real "feel" for piano, and create moods with it.


----------



## cimirro (Sep 6, 2016)

millionrainbows said:


> Nice music, and nice playing, artur! Thank you for sharing this, and I promise to get some of your music on CDs.
> You have a real "feel" for piano, and create moods with it.


Thank you millionrainbows. 
hopefully during this year there will be a lot of news concerning my CD projects, if really interested you can look at my webpage to check the news:
http://www.arturcimirro.com.br/en_cds.htm
7 of them are already available


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese (Jan 8, 2013)

What will be your next 4'33" installment...............


----------



## Captainnumber36 (Jan 19, 2017)

I enjoyed the piece very much, but shouldn't this be in the Today's Composers section?


----------



## cimirro (Sep 6, 2016)

EddieRUKiddingVarese said:


> What will be your next 4'33" installment...............


Well, I have done several things in many different 4'33''s,
This new CD contains 30 tracks with my own stuff,
the recording of Wieniawski's 24 Etudes Op.44 contains 24 tracks...
There is a small collection of 3 CDs with the music of Barrozo Netto to come (around 100 works)

and the Goldberg Variations (which presents small fragments of 4'33'' between the variations)
(So, there are a lot of interesting things in my recordings, specially the silence moments.)

Thanks for the interest in my recorded silences  :lol:



Captainnumber36 said:


> I enjoyed the piece very much, but shouldn't this be in the Today's Composers section?


Thanks for your words Captain,
Actually no, I can't be in the Today's Composers section because I was born posthumously! So I'm too late for today...
By the way, I was the player in this recording, the composer of this piece is the guy I always see in my mirror, so he is not exactly myself... I have my doubts...

All the best
Artur


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese (Jan 8, 2013)

Still trying to find the 4'33" bits, I'm a 4'33" connoisseur you know


----------



## cimirro (Sep 6, 2016)

EddieRUKiddingVarese said:


> Still trying to find the 4'33" bits, I'm a 4'33" connoisseur you know


Very Nice, my tip is: click on all my videos on my youtube channel, one by one, and do not worry about the sounds I made, it is just some background music. If you pay attention you will notice I'm not speaking nor humming there - so, that is my part of 4'33'' in your homage, I'm trying my best putting Cage in its Cage! Hope you do enjoy my interpetations of this  :lol:


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese (Jan 8, 2013)

I await your Cage in a cage


----------

